# Will she mak a good show doe?



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm thinking about showing this doe. She is 7 years old and currently drying. She is a 6th freshner and she has a nice top line as well as slope. She is an American Nubian.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

IMO, she has a good brisket and a nice strong top line. 
If she was not pitching a fit, I would be able to tell more about her neck & her rear left leg could be pushed back and inline with the other. 
Looks to have good teat placement. 
What do all y'all think?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Also, I think she could be taller and her ears aren't as floppy as i'd want but that is to be expected with an American sometimes


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I can't see any major faults with her really. Good topline, brisket, depth, however I think she could benefit from stronger pasterns, more width, and maybe less posty legs. Overall though I think she could do well for you


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> I can't see any major faults with her really. Good topline, brisket, depth, however I think she could benefit from stronger pasterns, more width, and maybe less posty legs. Overall though I think she could do well for you


Thank you kaneel!! 
I knew I was missing something!! 
The Pasterns!! Ahhhh ok that was bugging me 
They are a little weak.


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> I can't see any major faults with her really. Good topline, brisket, depth, however I think she could benefit from stronger pasterns, more width, and maybe less posty legs. Overall though I think she could do well for you


Thank you so much for responding. It really helps. I'll have better pictures hopefully by tomorrow


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, why not? She look nice to me, I'd give it a spin!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's some more pictures of her

















Yes her udder is uhh funny looking. Lol she's not in milk that's why and she's drying up.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think she would do well  Very pretty doe


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Her attachments don't look good to me. I feel they shouldn't have so much space and hour glass shape between the udder and body.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Her attachments don't look good to me. I feel they shouldn't have so much space and hour glass shape between the udder and body.


Lol no, dani, she's not in milk. She's drying up. Not being milked at all.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Shouldn't her udder still be more lifted? Or am I missing something?? It looks saggy to me for some.reason. is that how they look dried up? Boers always have small, saggy udders lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Shouldn't her udder still be more lifted? Or am I missing something?? It looks saggy to me for some.reason. is that how they look dried up? Boers always have small, saggy udders lol


Lol that's how they look when they're 7 and drying up


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She lacks in attachments, big time...Even dry, their udder like Dani said, should be held up to their body. Actually the weight of the milk will make her weak attachments look even weaker.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ohh I didn't realize she was 7. I thought she was younger for some reason


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

RMADairyGoats said:


> She lacks in attachments, big time...Even dry, their udder like Dani said, should be held up to their body. Actually the weight of the milk will make her weak attachments look even weaker.


I have never seen a goat dry/drying up with the udder coming back and being attached and still having great attachments? Do you by chance have a picture of one?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Ohh I didn't realize she was 7. I thought she was younger for some reason


Haha it's all good.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, she could have been shown if she wasn't dried up. They will not allow you to show a doe over 1 year of age that is dry, a senior doe HAS to be in milk to show.

But my quick 2 cents are,
Cons:
Steep rump
When you set her up, you put the front legs too far forward, and the rear legs are a bit too far back
She does not have much brisket, and what she does have does not blend well into the neck
She could use a longer neck
She does have weak udder attachments, even for a 7 year old they should be much higher and tighter
Spread toes


Pros:
Her legs are almost ideal
She has good pasturns
Fair depth, but would like to see more
Nice topline
And breed character head


Overall she's not too bad, her kids should be better if bred to a nice correct buck.

Hope I didn't seem to harsh, but when somebody wants a goat judged, I will, that is my expertise, I used to be a judge. 
But I would score her an 88, but another judge might place her differently. Plus it isn't the same placing something through a picture as it would be hands on.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well, she could have been shown if she wasn't dried up. They will not allow you to show a doe over 1 year of age that is dry, a senior doe HAS to be in milk to show.
> 
> But my quick 2 cents are,
> Cons:
> ...


I understand where you're coming from not harsh at all. 
In Florida, weird I know, we can show a doe that isn't in milk no matter what age but don't be expecting to place high. 
For me setting her up, I get that too. Lol she was stomping and screaming. She wasnt happy. Plus she got stung by a horse fly while the picture was being took. 
In my eyes, pictures don't do her justice. Like you said, once you get your hands on her, I think she's a totally different doe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here too we can show dry does too  just depends on the area I guess


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Guess so! How the rules are different..... Thats crazy though, because I've judged in califorina, wisconsion, oregon, and nevada, and they have to be in milk if they are senoir does. Weird....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Guess so! How the rules are different..... Thats crazy though, because I've judged in califorina, wisconsion, oregon, and nevada, and they have to be in milk if they are senoir does. Weird....


That's really weird!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sure is! Must be a side of the US thing lol!


----------

